# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  soy nuevo...

## Fredd

hola a todos , soy nuevo en este foro, y no encuentro donde escribir mi presentacion, si alguien me da una mano con eso mas que agradecido, hace dos años estudio este hermoso arte, soy de Argentina, saludos y gracias

----------


## Fredd

bueeeno, me respondo solo, gracias por la ayuda eh ! sigo esperando una respuesta, quiza solo le contestan a magos experimentados, asi es dificil participar

----------


## bydariogamer

Bienvenido!!!

----------


## bydariogamer

Respondo a tu pregunta  :302: :
Entra en la página principal del foro:
wwww.magiapotagia.com/forum.php
Y entenderás tu mismo que en nuevos miembros es adonde tienes que ir...

----------


## bydariogamer

De todas maneras hay pocos usuarios activos. No desesperes por las tardanzas.
Aun así no queda nada sin responder... No te cortes y pregunta lo que quieras.

----------

